# Wanting to partial lease(on farm) my horse



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just as the title says, I'm thinking about leasing my horse out. I used to keep her at home with my other 2 horses, but I needed some extra help with her(she's great, but I'm a chicken) so I moved her to where I take lessons. The plan was to only keep her there a month but I really like having her there(I moved her there April 10th). The only problem is I'm broke, so the only way I can really afford to keep her up there would be to lease her out. The barn owner had someone interested but I'm not sure if they are going to lease her or not, she has not heard from them about it in a week or 2. I'm hoping to get 300/month, Is that reasonable? She is a 14 year old, 16hh OTTB, she has a solid W/T/C and some of the girls there have jumped(I don't jump, it's that chicken thing again) her over small jumps(only a foot or 2, she could go much high but we don't want to do too much too fast) She showed us yesterday that she knows how to do flying lead changes(i've only had her a year and she came from a kill pen so her past training and what she knows is a mystery). When we first started working with her she would get behind the bit often and throw her head down but now that she is in regular work she hardly does that anymore. If you would like to see some videos of her to give you a better idea of price you can see them on my facebook here Log In | Facebook Oh and the lease would include riding 5 days a week, use of the indoor and outdoor arenas, and if the lessee would like to show they can show her at their expense. I will pay for all vet and farrier expenses. What should I expect if I lease her out? Any advice? Is this a good idea? As we get further into summer i'm afraid I won't have as much time to ride(I work at a dog boarding kennel grooming and walking dogs and summers are very busy) And it would be nice not to have to worry about her not being ridden. Thanks guys


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

For what you are offering(5 days a week) $300 would be great in my area, but it depends on the cost of board in your area.


----------



## kathyk (Apr 27, 2011)

I am about to lease a horse at a great facility for $200 a month. That includes indoor and out door arena and 150 acres with trail. I will pay farrier and up to $100 per year for vet. I think I need to get my own tack, not sure on that point yet. Board at the stable is $300 a month, about to go to $350 a month.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What is the board where you are keeping your horse and what will the person leasing be getting for their $300/month?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

The normal board is 300/month but I pay 200 because I supply her grain(which costs me about 70/month and she gets 35/month in supplements) I will pay for the hoof trimmings(she is barefoot, and i'm switching to a barefoot trimmer which will be 40-50(depending on if the barn owner has her do some of her horses) every 4-8 weeks depending on what she recommends tomorrow) I will pay ALL vet expenses including shots, teeth, and injuries. I will de-worm her. They can use all my tack(if they have their own i will discount the lease to 250 as long as their stuff fits) And they can take her to any shows they would like at their expense, I don't show so there's no worry of me wanting to take her. Do you think 300 is too much? I want to ask at least 200 to cover the board, but I thought 300 seemed fair since i would be paying for all the vet and farrier stuff.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think 300 is too much considering we are talking about a very green horse here (and I am thinking you are looking for a partial lease riding time wise).

I reread and I am still not sure. Are you looking for them to only ride a few days per week and you ride some or are you looking for someone to simply take over her riding and expenses?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think 300 is too much considering we are talking about a very green horse here (and I am thinking you are looking for a partial lease riding time wise).
> 
> I reread and I am still not sure. Are you looking for them to only ride a few days per week and you ride some or are you looking for someone to simply take over her riding and expenses?


Bella is not green, I mean i would not put a beginner on her back, but that's only because she has a soft mouth and gets aggravated with people who pull on her mouth a lot. 

I'm looking for someone who wants to ride a lot, I will still ride her, but with summer coming up, I don't know how much I'll be able to get up there to ride since my job is very busy during the summer and the barn is about 25 minutes away. The lease would be up to 5 days a week they could ride. If i found someone to lease her, then i could also focus more time on working with my appy(who is at my moms and only 3 minutes from my house, and next door to my job) and getting him ready for my mom to take him out on the trail.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not see making someone pay a full lease price for a horse that they do not have a full lease on, that is all I am saying.

Why not talk to your BO/trainer about what they think a fair price is for this horse in this situation?


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I can not see making someone pay a full lease price for a horse that they do not have a full lease on, that is all I am saying.
> 
> Why not talk to your BO/trainer about what they think a fair price is for this horse in this situation?


This leasing stuff is all new to me, I've never leased a horse out, nor have I ever leased a horse. What exactly would classify a full lease? or a partial even? How much do you think would be fair giving what I am offering? I just want to ensure that she gets ridden enough when I'm too busy with work, But I also want to make sure I get my money's worth also. In a partial lease who would you expect to pay vet and farrier expenses? How about in a full? I don't want to overcharge, but if someone is going to be riding my horse 5 days a week I want to make sure I'm getting my monies worth also.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There is every kind of lease under the sun out there. There is no way to easily say this is how leases work. Period. It is like buying a horse, a thing is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


Talking about the average every day horse here (not some big fancy been there done that show horse that I could get on and win ribbons at big shows, etc).

I personally would not be willing to pay ALL of your expenses if you still have rights to ride when you want.


You can try the $300 route and see if you get any response.

I sort of look at it this way, you are looking for someone to exercise your horse for you and lower your financial burden. So, in a way they are doing you a favor.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

The amount you're asking is under the half-lease rate at the stables where I ride. And the half-lease is 3 days of riding plus a lesson (or a lesson discount, I'm not sure - I don't lease there). If someone wanted to lease a horse to me for 5 days riding per week plus any shows I wanted to cart him off to, and I wasn't going to have to pay farrier and vet, and all they wanted was $300 a month, I would find that a very attractive deal. (Assuming that the horse was a good fit for me, that is.) 

I think this must depend a lot on where you are...I'm in New England, which seems to be more expensive than many other places.


----------

